# wo kann ich axtschmiedemeister verlernen und schwert lernen ?



## kleiny124 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

ich bin jetzt Axtschmied und will Schwertschmied werden ! 

Ich weiß es geht in Winterquell ! 
aber ich weiß nicht wo ! 
such schon seit in stunde und finde keinen ! 

könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen wo die stehen ! 

danke


----------



## Kutter Köter (21. März 2008)

Da wo du Axtschmied gelernt hast, nur so einen anderen Typ fragen^^ 
denk ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetrel (22. März 2008)

in everlook in winterspring bei den 3 schmiedelehrmeistern. das umlernen kostet aber 50G


----------



## Logeras (22. März 2008)

leute das war ein doppelter thread. paar zeilen runter im forum und ihr findet den anderen.


----------

